# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Korting] Κρεμασμένη πόρτα ψυγείου

## glib

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Έχω ένα ψυγείο 15ετιας το οποίο μαζεύει πάγο στο πίσω μέρος της ψύξης και στο πίσω και πάνω μέρος της κατάψυξης. Είναι από τα παλιά, όχι no frost, με ξεχωριστή κατάψυξη στο επάνω μερος. Έκανα απόψυξη αλλά από την επόμενη μέρα κιόλας ξαναεβγαλε πάγο. Κοίταξα το πίσω μέρος που είναι σαν "πισινουλα" δεν είχε κάτι να το μπλοκάρει. Το καθαρισα, είχε αρκετή βρωμιά, έριξα και λίγο νερό από τη μέσα μεριά του ψυγείου και έφευγε κανονικά. 
Έβαλα ένα φακό μέσα στο ψυγείο και είδα με κλειστά φώτα, ότι όταν είναι κλειστή η πόρτα από την πάνω μεριά φεγγιζει, άρα σκέφτομαι ότι έχει κρεμάσει η πόρτα του ψυγείου. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για να δω πως να την φτιάξω?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε 1η φάση βάλε βαμβάκι εσωτερικά του λάστιχου πόρτας για να φουσκώσει και να μην αφήνει κενά (και τεστ αν φεγγίζει)
Σε 2η φάση επειδή μπορεί να έχει μειωμένη απόδοση το ψυγείο , βάλε το να δουλέψει αφού το καθαρίσεις από πάγους και νερά.
Θα το δουλέψεις από το βράδυ μέχρι την επόμενη το πρωί , το πρωί θα δεις περιμένοντας κάμποση ώρα (χωρίς να ανοίξεις πόρτες) αν σταματά και ξεκινά μόνο του , αν δουλεύει συνεχώς (π.χ. πάνω από μισή ή 1 ώρα ) έχει πρόβλημα απόδοσης ψύξης .

----------

